# cool flower essence site



## Tabitha (Jun 28, 2008)

http://flowerdropfaeries.com

I am posting a link to this site here so I will remember to go back & research the site when I have more time.


----------



## digit (Jun 28, 2008)

I am missing something here. No scent and no actives of any type. I always thought Bach's was an eo type thing. 

Digit


----------



## Sanghama (Jul 5, 2008)

Not essential oils but a vibrational remedy.  I'm studying the Australian ones atm.......so many uses for them.

Tab, that site looks beautiful, thanks for sharing.

I love to make personal creams for my clients by including the remedies they need for about 2 weeks.  They have an effect on our physical and emotional bodies (if that makes sense).  

I started putting them into my soaps - an enthusiasm blend for the morning shower, or a relaxing blend for those that bathe at night time.  I wasn't sure how the essences would cope reacting with the lye, but my soaps still had that energy to them.  Then I made a few HP soaps, and added the essences after cooking the soap.  

Here is the Australian website http://www.ausflowers.com.au/cms/details.asp?NewsID=2


----------



## mandolyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Okaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay? Is this just water? Yea, I know, the flower's vibration, but ????? :?


----------



## Sanghama (Jul 7, 2008)

a dose bottle is made up of water with a small amount of alcohol as a preservative, and the flower essence or a blend of flower essences added to that.


----------



## mandolyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok. Water, alcohol, preservative & the flower's good vibes?


----------



## Sanghama (Jul 7, 2008)

Yep - water + alcohol + flowers' good vibes


----------



## IanT (Jul 7, 2008)

ive used bach herbal remedies orally before and I have to say they do help...ever try the kava kava one....thatll knock you out faster than you can close your eyelids (I had a iodine deficiency at one point that made me an insomniac lol)


----------

